# One dead chicken this morning???



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

I went to let my girls out for the morning...13 came out and one was missing... I peeked in the coop and I was totally shocked to find one dead!?? First thought...what happened??? No blood or anything to give me a clue?? All the other girls seem to be fine. I hope its nothing they can catch...I let them free range yesterday knowing we were getting a big snow today. Could it have eaten something? I let them free range often and nothing like this has ever happen?? I took it out immediately and got rid of it. Is it OK to eat the eggs not knowing what it died from?? Somebody calm me down!  Thanks Jen


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi, I'm so very sorry about your loss. I know it must be heart breaking! I'm a novice chicken owner and can't really answer your questions but I have been doing a lot of reading and have read in this case I would not eat the eggs. Because you are not exactly sure what caused her death, it's probably best to be safe! I would keep a close eye on the other chickens and act fast if anything seems a miss with them. I wish I could give more advice but I'm just learning too and really only know what I've read. I just wanted to offer you some support and let you know I'm here if you want to talk. Again I'm very sorry about your hen! Thanks for sharing your story! Hopefully the others will be just fine! Best wishes.


----------



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

Are they very old? Even if not sometimes you just lose one and never know why. Keep an eye on the others but don't stress out too much.


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

It seems that sometimes they just die for no apparent reason.


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

Can an animal reach their arm into the coop?

I had issues with a raccoon reaching in and breaking the necks of chickens.


----------



## mellie (Sep 15, 2012)

Realsis, are you saying to not eat her eggs, or any of the eggs from the flock. I have it good because I know which egg belongs to which chicken. Of course just down to 2 chickens now...


----------



## Treehouse (Nov 2, 2012)

Mamachickof14 said:


> I went to let my girls out for the morning...13 came out and one was missing... I peeked in the coop and I was totally shocked to find one dead!?? First thought...what happened??? No blood or anything to give me a clue?? All the other girls seem to be fine. I hope its nothing they can catch...I let them free range yesterday knowing we were getting a big snow today. Could it have eaten something? I let them free range often and nothing like this has ever happen?? I took it out immediately and got rid of it. Is it OK to eat the eggs not knowing what it died from?? Somebody calm me down!  Thanks Jen


oh dear! so sorry! good luck


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

doubleoakfarm said:


> Are they very old? Even if not sometimes you just lose one and never know why. Keep an eye on the others but don't stress out too much.


 All my girls I got back in April 2012 as little chicks...never lost one. I got 12 eggs today out of 13 so I guess thats good? I'm gonna keep a close watch on them. Nothing can get in their night coop. At dark I lock them all in for the night. They have water and food at all times, I think I take very, very good care of them. Thanks for answering. Jen


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Sometimes it just happens.. Could be a heart attack. I've lost a few like that over the years. Don't stress. Just keep an eye on the other hens for a few days, but if the hen didn't present any problems such as sneezing or wheezing, there's not much more you can do.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry Jen. =( This happened to my Sweetpea too two years ago - about 2 weeks before her first b-day. Have pics of her running around like normal with the rest of the girls just mere hours before she died. No blood, no sickness symptoms. Nothing. Its hard when there are no answers. I wouldn't eat her eggs. Maybe blow the yolk out to save the egg? I'm a sentimental goofball when it comes to my "kids."  In the meantime, many hugs!!!


----------

